# Tackle Shop



## The Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2008)

Can anyone point me to good tackle shop in northwest Oakland County. I would like to get started fishing for steelhead and I thought a good and knowledge shop would be the place to start.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Is KD Outdoors in Waterford still open? I would think they'd be able to help out. They used to post alot on this site...


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

KD outdoors is still in business. They cater those who fish the local lakes for walleye, bass, pike, and pan fish. It is a great place to get bait and the guys are always helpful if you are looking for info on the local lakes. They have a fairly limited selection of steelhead gear. They did however have some jars of spawn there last spring, always have waxies, and leaf worms. Yes leaf worms. Trout love em


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

The Greenhorn said:


> Can anyone point me to good tackle shop in northwest Oakland County. I would like to get started fishing for steelhead and I thought a good and knowledge shop would be the place to start.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Try *Hank's Fly Fishing* Unlimited
www.*hanks**fly**fishing*.com
1015 South Baldwin Road
Lake Orion, MI 48360-1045
(248) 393-1500
[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&source=hp&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=0,0,3074933433095561971&fb=1&hq=hanks+fly+fishing&hnear=Clawson,+MI&gl=us&daddr=1015+South+Baldwin+Road,+Lake+Orion,+MI+48360-1045&geocode=12679740020143406149,42.762519,-83.313969&ei=HMGAS5TsE4joM8ae4eMJ&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=directions-to&resnum=1&ved=0CAwQngIwAA"]Get directions[/ame] - [ame="http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=hanks+fly+fishing&aq=0&aqi=g2&oq=hanks+fly#"]Is this accurate?[/ame]


Great people and good knowledge.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Logan the Destructor said:


> Try *Hank's Fly Fishing* Unlimited
> www.*hanks**fly**fishing*.com
> 1015 South Baldwin Road
> Lake Orion, MI 48360-1045
> ...


I thought they were going out of business?


----------



## The Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I will check out Hank's and KD. I would like to use a standard open reel. One day I would like to start Fly Fishing but it will have to wait.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Hanks is fly fishing only. They are still open but the manager doesnt even know for how long. There are some great deals there, everything is 25% off...

KD is great. They will help you out. 

"Big Box Bass Pro" will help you out too but its great to support the little (and local) guy.


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Like the outdoor stores of the 90s, Fly fishing shops will soon suffer the same fate. Us the big box stores correctly... Dicks,...marks fishing lures down to .97 cents then you get an extra 30% off. Timing is everything. We do need a real good tackle shop... Ill help start one! Any takers..Has to be in Novi area


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I would highly recommend the White River fly shop in Bass Pro. I think you'll find that Wayne and the boys do a great job and carry an excellent selection. If you want the customer service and knowledge of a small town shop and the prices which result from the larger buying power of the big stores White River is the place to go. 

They can set you up with all you need for $200 or get you into a top of the line set-up for a great price. Either way I'm sure you'll walk away better educated and happy with your experience.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with Maverick. The guys at the White River Fly Shop in Bass Pro are great with new comers to steelhead fishing. I fish with these guys on the Clinton River throughout the fall, winter, and spring chasing steelhead. This is different from many other shops that have employees who don't actually get time put in on the water. 

Remember that steelhead fishing does not have to an expensive sport. With waders you can be completely set up for under $300. There is plenty of quality equipment for guys just starting out.


----------

